# Jessem Mast-R-Lift 2 Template



## Ecomma (Jan 1, 2010)

Hello,

I am new to this forum and being a woodworker for over 40 years, I have never used a router in a table configuration. I just purchased a Jessem Mast-R-Lift 2 router lift to go into one of my General 350 table saw extension tables which is made of MDF and covered with white Formica. I would like to used the Biesemeyer fence in conjunction with the router lift as many do. I would like to do a really nice job routing the opening for this lift and routing into a nice Formica top is not for the faint of heart. I'm thinking the best route would be to purchase the Jessem MDF template but it is quite pricey for a piece of CNC cut MDF at around $29 plus shipping. The Incra lift which appears identical to the Jessem sells their MDF template for $13, much better. Can anyone verify these two templates are interchangeable? Or is there a simpler "D.I.Y." method for cutting this opening with precision?

Thank you,

Eric


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

hello and welcome to the router forum Eric
sorry can not help with that, why not make you own template probably only going to use it once. you might want to think about some bracing around where the router will be placed so that over time it does not sag


----------



## Terry Q (Mar 2, 2017)

To get a good fit, put your plate on the table where you want it to end up.
Get four pieces of wood all the same thickness. Almost any shape can be used as long as they are longer then your plate.
Use double sided tape AND clamps to build a “frame” around your plate using your four pieces of wood. Remove the plate. 
Using a bearing guided bit, route the profile of your plate and get a perfect fit every time. Bonus for using a bit with same radius as the corner of your plate.


In woodworking there is always more then one way to accomplish something.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Ecomma said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am new to this forum and being a woodworker for over 40 years, I have never used a router in a table configuration. I just purchased a Jessem Mast-R-Lift 2 router lift to go into one of my General 350 table saw extension tables which is made of MDF and covered with white Formica. I would like to used the Biesemeyer fence in conjunction with the router lift as many do. I would like to do a really nice job routing the opening for this lift and routing into a nice Formica top is not for the faint of heart. I'm thinking the best route would be to purchase the Jessem MDF template but it is quite pricey for a piece of CNC cut MDF at around $29 plus shipping. The Incra lift which appears identical to the Jessem sells their MDF template for $13, much better. Can anyone verify these two templates are interchangeable? Or is there a simpler "D.I.Y." method for cutting this opening with precision?
> 
> ...



Like Terry said, make a template on top the table and use a top bearing bit the radius of the corners on the plate, drill a hole in the table top a little bit away from the edge of the hole to start and route in a clockwise direction.
A couple of tips: Make the template boards wide enough so that the router doesn't want to tip while you are cutting.
use this bit:
https://www.amazon.com/Freud-Bearin...=2025&creative=165953&creativeASIN=B0000225XQ
Or you can:
mark out the hole size before you attach the template to cut.

Take a jig saw and rough cut out the hole 1/8"-1/4" smaller than finished hole.

then install template and finish route out the actual size hole cutting clockwise . this is how I like to do it.
Herb


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

here is a video showing how it is done.


----------



## Ecomma (Jan 1, 2010)

*Thanks*

Thank all of you for the tips! I’m going to do the DYI method, seems easy enough with the correct router bit.

Eric


----------



## Chris Scott (Jan 10, 2018)

Ecomma said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am new to this forum and being a woodworker for over 40 years, I have never used a router in a table configuration. I just purchased a Jessem Mast-R-Lift 2 router lift to go into one of my General 350 table saw extension tables which is made of MDF and covered with white Formica. I would like to used the Biesemeyer fence in conjunction with the router lift as many do. I would like to do a really nice job routing the opening for this lift and routing into a nice Formica top is not for the faint of heart. I'm thinking the best route would be to purchase the Jessem MDF template but it is quite pricey for a piece of CNC cut MDF at around $29 plus shipping. The Incra lift which appears identical to the Jessem sells their MDF template for $13, much better. Can anyone verify these two templates are interchangeable? Or is there a simpler "D.I.Y." method for cutting this opening with precision?
> 
> ...


How recently did you buy your Jessem Router? The reason I ask is Jessem recently switched how they CNC/debur their router plates and the router plate I received had these "debur" lines. Does your router plate have these machining lines, as well? I'm not sure if I can show you a picture of it as I have not accumulated enough points.


----------



## Ecomma (Jan 1, 2010)

Chris, I just had the router lift delivered yesterday. I purchased mine off Amazon from a company called Viking Mountain Tool Works, or something like that, it was the most economical place on the internet I could find this unit. I'm not sure if this was "new old stock" but the box appeared to be like it had been sitting on a shelf for a while. This thing is stunningly beautiful and aside of all of the complaints about incomplete fasteners and leveling screws on Amazon, mine had everything in the box including three of the red table inserts, crank and insert wrench. I assume when you speak of a "router plate" you mean the main 
9 1/4"x11" 3/4"x3/8" black anodized plate and not the red table inserts. Mine does have milling marks in a regular pattern over the entire top that appear to be there from the manufacturing process. The black finish is applied on top of this. I wouldn't consider this a deburring proceess as I would think that would occur around the perimeter top and bottom of the plate, similar to the way a machinist would debur the edges of a part. I did read one review on Amazon where a purchaser complained about these machining marks "steering" his work piece around, but other's comments basically debunked the guy's review. 

I didn't know we had to accumulate points here to post pictures, I know I can because this is only my first post. Thanks for the info.

Hope this helps,

Eric


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

> I did read one review on Amazon where a purchaser complained about these machining marks "steering" his work piece around, but other's comments basically debunked the guy's review.


Ha ha. That guy probably doesn't need to be operating a router/table.:surprise::grin:


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Chris Scott said:


> How recently did you buy your Jessem Router? The reason I ask is Jessem recently switched how they CNC/debur their router plates and the router plate I received had these "debur" lines. Does your router plate have these machining lines, as well? I'm not sure if I can show you a picture of it as I have not accumulated enough points.


Welcome Chris. You can add a photo from your own hard drive just not use a link to a photo sharing site or link to a picture on a blog, etc. Use the Advanced Reply option and go to Manage Attachments. If you need help with that just ask and one us will go into more detail.


----------



## Rouseman (Jul 31, 2018)

The two templates are different. One is 11 3/4 by 9 1/4. The INCRA version is 11 3/4 by 8 1/4. The $26 version is for the larger version.


----------

